# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Αμινοξέα: Για αρχάριους και όχι μόνο

## beefmeup

Αμινοξεα..Ποιος ειναι ο ρολος που παιζουν οσον αφορα το χτισιμο μυικου ιστου,την καυση του λιπους και γενικα την βοηθεια που μας δινουν για να επιτυχουμε τον σκοπο μας για ενα πιο γυμνασμενο σωμα?
Οι περισοτεροι ανθρωποι που αθλουνται με σκοπο την μυικη αναπτυξη στην ουσια ενω γνωριζουν οτι πρεπει να κανουν χρηση συμπληρωματων με αμινοξεα,πλην αυτων της πρωτεινης,αλλα αρκετοι αγνοουν το ποσο σημαντικα ειναι στον ρολο τους..Τελικα γιατι ακριβως τα χρειαζομαστε?




Τα αμινοξεα ειναι οι θεμελιοι λιθοι των πρωτεινων και του μυικου ιστου..Επισης εχουν κυριο λογο στην ψυχολογικη διαδικασια που συσχετιζεται με την ενεργεια,την αναρωση,την διαθεση,την λειτουργια του εγκεφαλου,τα μυικα και σωματικα κερδη σε δυναμη,καθως και τα οφελη που μας δινουν στο σκοπο μας για καυση του λιπους..


To σωμα μας χρειαζεται 20 αμινοξεα,εκ των οποιων απο αυτα 9 χαρακτηριζονται σαν απαραιτητα,τα οποια πρεπει να λαμβανουμε μεσω της διατροφης μας..Τα υπολοιπα χαρακτηριζονται μη απαραιτητα λογω στο οτι το σωμα εχει την δυνατοτητα να τα συνθετει απο μονο του



Οταν καταλανωνουμε ενα γευμα που περιεχει αμινοξεα(πρωτεινη) εκτος απο το ποσο σημαντικος ειναι ο ρολος τους στην υποστηριξη για μεγιστη μυικη αναπτυξη καλο ειναι να λαμβανουμε υποψιν μας εναν αλλο παραγοντα..Στο κατα ποσο αυτα τα αμινοξεα περνουν στον ιστο που χρειαζεται μεσα στο σωμα,πραγμα το οποιο μας οδηγει σε διαφορα θεματα οπως αυτα της πεψης,αποροφησης κ βιοδιαθεσιμοτητας τους..

*Βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα*

Ο πιο κοινος τροπος να παρουμε τα αμινοξεα που μας χρειαζονται ειναι μεσω φαγητου πλουσιου σε πρωτεινη,οπως αλιπα κρεατα και γαλακτοκομικα,η μεσα απο διαφορα ροφηματα πρωτεινης η αμινοξεων καθως επισης και μεσω φυτικων πηγων..
Ο λογος που χρησιμοποιουμε αυτα τα συμπληρωματα ειναι η βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα των αμινοξεων..
Η βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα ειναι ενα μετρο της αποτελεσματικοτητας της μεταφορας και ποσο απο αυτο που χωνευετε χρησιμοποιειται απο το σωμα.Υπαρχουν παραγοντες που καθοριζουν την βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα των αμινοξεων..Ενας απο αυτους ειναι το ποσοστο των λιπαρων που περιεχονται στην πηγη της πρωτεινης που καταναλωνουμε και κατ επεκταση ο χρονος που θα χρειαστει για τα αμινοξεα να "περασουν" στο σωμα για χρηση.
Τα BCAA σε μορφη συμπληρωματος μπορουν να προκαλεσουν ραγδαια ανοδο στα επιπεδα αμινοξεων στο αιμα,αποτι αμινοξεα που ειναι δεμενα με δεσμους πεπτιδιων..Ακομα κ μερικα γραμαρια ελευθερας μορφης BCAA θα "εκτιναξουν" τα επιπεδα μας σε μεγαλυτερο  βαθμο απο οτι μια δοση 30γρ πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος,και αρα θα εχουν μεγαλο αντικτυπο στην πρωτεινοσυνθεση αλλα και τυχων προτεινοδιασπαση.

Το μαγειρεμα επισης μπορει να επηρεασει τα αμινοξεα..Ορισμενα ειναι λιγοτερο η περισοτερο ευαισθητα στην θερμοτητα,οποτε το μαγειρεμα μπορει να προκαλεσει αποσυνθεση τους.
Η φυση επισης του καθε φαγητου ειναι ενας παραγοντας,ειτε ειναι στερεο,υγρο,σκονη,η ακομα κ σε μορφη ταμπλετας καθως επισης και το κατα ποσο κ σε ποιο επιπεδο ειναι τεχνητα προ-χωνευμενο οπως ειναι ορισμενα συμπληρωματα με αμινοξεα.
Εκει μπορει να παιξουν και ρολο ακομα και οι τροποι που εχουν δεθει μεσα στο συμπληρωμα αλλα και διαφορες ουσιες που χρησιμοποιουνται απο τις εταιριες για να φτιαχτει ενα τετοιο συμπληρωμα.
Η κατασταση του πεπτικου μας συστηματος μπορει να παιξει και αυτη σημαντικο ρολο στην πεψη των αμινοξεων καθως και αλλοι παραγοντες οπως γενετικα,ηλικια,κατασταση υγειας,τυχων διαφορες ασθενειες κ παθησεις.. 

*Αμινοξεα και bodybuilding

*Η ασκηση,οι ορμονες κ η διατροφη ειναι τα κυρια πραγματα που θα προκαλεσουν μυικη αναπτυξη..Οπως επισης και η ληψη συμπληρωματων ελευθερας μορφης αμινοξεων,υψηλα σε περιεκτικοτητα διακλαδισμενης αλυσιδας(BCAA),λευκινη,ισολευκινη κ βαλινη.
Ο καλυτερος χρονισμος για την ληψη τους ειναι αμμεσα,μετα απο προπονηση οπου σε εκεινη την φαση οι μυς ειναι ιδιαιτερα δεκτικοι σε θρεπτικα συστατικα,και η ορη του αιματος σε αυτους ειναι αυξημενη ακομα..
Μια λυση σε αυτο,ειναι η καταναλωση γευματος που θα περιεχει απλους κ συνθετους υδατανθρακες σε συνδιασμο με πρωτεινη..Αυτος ειναι ο χρονος που προτιμουμε μια πρωτεινη γρηγορης πεψης,οπως η πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος.

*Συμπληρωματα αμινοξεων

*Η δημοτικοτητα των συμπληρωματων αμινοξεων εχει αυξηθει αρκετα τα τελευται χρονια..Ετοιμες φορμουλες για πριν την προπονηση,και ροφηματα για μετα περιεχουν υδρλουμενες(προ-χωνευμενες) πρωτεινες καθως επισης και αμινοξεα ελευθερας μορφης.
Στην ιδια μοιρα κινουται και τα συμπληρωματα σε μορφη ταμπλετας,η καψουλας που προτιμουνται λογω ευκολιας στην χρηση τους απο πολλους..
Το θετικο πραγμα σε αυτου του ειδους τα συμπληρωματα,ειναι οτι δεν απαιτηται η πεψη τους,οπως στην περιπτωση του φαγητου..Ο ορος "ελευθερας μορφης" σημαινει οτι ειναι διχως χημικους δεσμους που τα ενωνουν με αλλα μορια,και αρα μπορουν να περασουν γρηγοροτερα απο το στομαχι,στο λεπτο εντερο,οπου και αποροφουνται στην ροη του αιματος.
Οταν αποροφηθουν τα αμινοξεα επεξεργαζονται στο συκωτι..

*Αμινοξεα κ ενεργεια
*
Υπαρχουν διαφορες λανθασμενες αντιληψεις οσον αφορα τις μυικες συσπασεις,και την χρηση ενεργειας κατα την προπονηση με βαρη.
Οταν προπονουμαστε με επαναλαμβανομενες προπονησεις δυναμης,ενα σημαντικο μερος της ενεργειας μας προερχεται απο πηγες που δεν εχουν να κανουν με πηγες υδατανθρακων.
Οταν οι μυς συσπουνται χρησιμοποιουν αποθεματα τριφωσφορικης αδενοσινης(ΑΤP) για τα αρχικα πρωτα δευτερολεπτα.
Η ουσια που χρησιμοποιειται για να αναπληρωσει αμμεσα τις αποθηκες ειναι η φωσφορικη κρεατινη(CP).
Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που η κρεατινη σαν συμπληρωμα εχει γινει τοσο δημοφιλες στους bodybuilders αλλα και στους αθλουμενους γενικοτερα.
Η κρεατινη αποτελειται απο 3 αμινοξεα:την αργινινη,την μεθιονινη και την γλυκινη.
Για να διατηρησουμε τα επιπεδα της φωσφορικης κρεατινης και του ΑΤΡ υψηλα,αυτα τα αμινοξεα πρεπει να ειναι ανεβασμενα στο σωμα μας.Τα αμινοξεα αυτα που συνθετουν την κρεατινη μπορουμε να τα παρουμε απο πηγες φαγητου,αλλα η διαδικασια της πεψης τους περνει αρκετη ωρα,και επισης θα περιλαμβανει και αλλα μακροσυστατικα οπως τα λιπαρα και τους υδατανθρακες τα οποια μπορει να τα θελουμε εκεινη την ωρα,αλλα μπορει και οχι.
Οποτε η χρηση συμπληρωματων αμινοξεων σε συνδιασμο με αυτα της κρεατινης,μπορει να μας δωσει αμμεση πηγη ενεργειας κ δυναμης.



*Αμινοξεα και καυση λιπους

*Για την καυση λιπους δυο σημαντικα πραγματα πρεπει να συμβουν..
1ον η κινητοποιηση και κυκλοφορια αποθηκευμενου λιπους στο σωμα που πρεπει να αυξηθει και
2ον τα λιπαρα αυτα πρεπει να μεταφερθουν κ να μετατραπουν σε ενεργεια στα μιτοχονδρια.
Αρκετα θρεπτικα συστατικα μπορουν να βοηθησουν στην μετατροπη του λιπους σε ενεργεια περιλαμβανομενου και του αμινοξεως της μεθιονινης το οποιο σε επαρκεις ποσοτητες μπορει να βελτιωσει την μεταφορα και μεταβολισμο του λιπους.
Οταν επιχειρουμε να κρατησουμε χαμηλα τις θερμιδες μας σε περιοδους διαιτας,τα συμπληρωματα αμινοξεων που περιεχουν BCAA κ γλουταμινη μας βοηθουν να κρατησουμε τα επιπεδα του φαγητου χαμηλα αλλα παρολα αυτα να μας δωσουν υποστηριξη στους μυς,στο συκωτι αλλα και στο ανοσοποιητικο μας συστημα πραγμα σημαντικο για την βελτιστη σωματικη μας συσταση.

*Αμινοξεα και μυικος καταβολισμος

*Το σωμα μας εχει την δυνατοτητα να διασπα μυικο ιστο για να τον χρησιμοποιησει ως ενεργεια κατα την διαρκεια βαριων προπονησεων..
Αυτο ειναι μερος μιας διαδικασιας που ονομαζεται γλουκονεογενεση,που σημαινει παραγωγη,η δημιουργεια γλυκοζης απο πηγες που δεν εχουν σαν βαση τον υαδατανθρακα.
Αυτο το κομματι ειναι σημαντικο για οσους ασχολουνται με το bodybuilding και ειναι γνωστο ως ο κυκλος γλυκοζης-αλανινης κατα το οποιο τα αμινοξεα διακλαδιζομενης αλυσιδας διασπονται απο τον μυικο ιστο και μερος τους μετρατρεπεται στο αμινοξυ αλανινη,το οποιο με την σειρα του οδηγειται στο συκωτι και μετατρεπεται σε γλυκοζη.
Αν συμπληρωνουμε την διατροφη μας με BCAA τοτε το σωμα δεν θα χρειαστει να διασπασει μυικο ιστο σαν ενεργεια,οταν και αν ερθει εκεινη η ωρα.
Μελετες εχουν δειξει οτι χρηση αμινοξεων BCAA (μεχρι κ 4γρ) κατα την διαρκεια και μετα απο προπονησεις μπορει να οδηγησει σε σημαντικη μειωση της μυικης φθορας..

*Αμινοξεα και αναβολισμος

*Γενικα η προπονησεις με αντιστασεις προκαλουν τοσο προτεινοσυνθεση,αλλα και πρωτεινοδιασπαση στους μυικους ιστυος που ασκουμε.
Η μυικη υπερτροφια συμβαινει οταν εχουμε αυξημενους ρυθμους πρωτεινοσυνθεσης εναντια στον φυσιολογικο ρυθμο πρωτεινοσυνθεσης,αλλα και διασπασης του σωματος.
Κατα την μεταπροπονητικη περιοδο η χρηση αμινοξεων σε συνδιασμο με καταλληλη διατροφη,μπορει να μας δωσει βελτιστο αναβολικο περιβαλον καθως η μεταφορα των αμινοξεων στους μυς θα αυξησει περεταιρω τον μυικο αναβολισμο και πρωτεινοσυνθεση,καθως και θα βοηθησει και στη μειωση/ελαχιστοποιηση του μυικου καταβολισμου..
Πραγματα και τα δυο τα οποια βοηθουν θετικη ισσοροπια αζωτου στο σωμα,για μεγαλυτερη μυικη αναπτυξη,αλλα και δυναμη.



http://www.muscleandstrength.com/art...ino-acids.html

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ωραιος Διονυση.Τα λεει ωραια και ειναι ταξινομημενα καλα. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## leftis

Έχω διαβάσει να λένε τα εξής:
1) Τα αμινοξέα είναι άχριστα στον όγκο εφόσον παίρνεις την απαραίτητη πρωτείνη μέσα στην μέρα
2) Τα αμινοξέα είναι άχριστα και στη γράμμωση εφόσον παίρνεις την απαραίτητη πρωτείνη μέσα στην μέρα αλλά δεν κάνει κακό να τα πάρεις.
3) Μόνο η λευκίνη είναι χρήσιμη και τα άλλα είναι απλά για μάρκετινκ οπότε καλύτερα να την παίρνουμε σκέτη bulk.



Τι λέτε για όλα αυτά?

----------


## Gorillas

Μπράβο για τη μετάφραση ωραίος  :03. Thumb up: 
Ερώτηση: Υπάρχει μια τάση να προτείνουν bcaa με υδατάνθρακα μεταπροπονητικά (αλλά και πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης και κατα τη διάρκεια της μέρας) γενικά σκέφτομαι να το ακολουθήσω και να δω αν θα με βοηθήσει να βάλω μυικά κιλά. Ποια η γνώμη σας?

----------


## beefmeup

> Έχω διαβάσει να λένε τα εξής:
> 1) Τα αμινοξέα είναι άχριστα στον όγκο εφόσον παίρνεις την απαραίτητη πρωτείνη μέσα στην μέρα
> 2) Τα αμινοξέα είναι άχριστα και στη γράμμωση εφόσον παίρνεις την απαραίτητη πρωτείνη μέσα στην μέρα αλλά δεν κάνει κακό να τα πάρεις.
> 3) Μόνο η λευκίνη είναι χρήσιμη και τα άλλα είναι απλά για μάρκετινκ οπότε καλύτερα να την παίρνουμε σκέτη bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> Τι λέτε για όλα αυτά?


1ον ισχυει για πριν κ μεσα στις προπονησεις,καθως κ αναμεσα σε γευματα.
για μετα μια χαρα μπορεις να παρεις αντι για πρωτεινη.
2ον εξαρταται την χρηση που τους κανεις.
να ξες οτι τα αμινοξεα ειναι πιο χρησιμα στην γραμμωση,μιας κ ειναι πχιο ευελικτα στην χρηση τους,απο την πρωτεινη κ μπορεις να τα παρεις κ ανα μεσα σε session που περιλαμβανει βαρη κ αεροβια..ενω την πρωτεινη καλο ειναι να την αποφυγεις εκει.
καθως επισης κ αναμεσα σε γευματα,για να εισαι σιγουρος οτι περνεις αρκετη πρωτεινη,καθως ειναι μια περιοδος που θες να κρατησεις οσο δυνατον περισοτερο μυικο ιστο..
αυτο ΑΝ κανεις σοβαρη γραμμωση,κ υπο την προυποθεση οτι εχεις χαμηλο bf σε συνδιασμο μια Α μυικοτητα που μπορει να χασεις..
αλλιως αν εισαι στο 13-4%+ λιπος μαλλον δεν εχεις θεμα..
3ον
η λευκινη εχει δειξει οτι ειναι το πιο δυνατο αναβολικα αμινοξυ απο τα υπολοιπα...ολα ειναι απαραιτητα,κ μονο αχρηστα δεν θα τα ελεγες.

γοριλα εγω εδω κ 2 χρονια μετα την προπονηση περνω μονο bcaa με εξτρα λευκινη,κ μετα απο μιση ωρα τρωω..
εχω κανει κ γαμω τα κερδη αυτα τα χρονια,χωρις να θελω να πω οτι φταινε τα αμινο εκει,αλλα σιγουρα μονο πισω δεν με πηγαν.
αν τρως μετα την προπονηση αμμεσα,σε βοηθουν(εμενα τουλαχιστον) γιατι η πρωτεινη με βαρενει κ μου κοβει την ορεξη..
αν τωρα εχεις σκοπο να φας γευμα μια ωρα μετα+ καλυτερα παρε πρωτεινη..
υ/α τρωω παντα μονο στο γευμα κ οχι στο σεηκ.

----------


## Gorillas

ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που γράφεις beef, εγώ με το φαγητό όσο και να φάω πάλι θα πεινάω! αλλά το ελέγχω για να μη φτάσω πάλι 115 κιλά και τρέχω να τα χάσω. Θέλω να το δοκιμάσω για λίγο με bcaa μόνο μεταπροπονητικά και να δω πώς θα αντιδράσει το σώμα μου. Φαγητό μαγειρεύω συνήθως το βράδυ για την επόμενη οπότε μετά από προπόνηση πάντα υπάρχει φαγητό εύκαιρο. Λες υδατάνθρακα τρως από το γεύμα, από μπασμάτι / πατάτα εννοείς?

----------


## beefmeup

ναι βασικα εγω ακολουθω το εξης σαν πρω(κ)τοκολο για μενα.. :01. Mr. Green: 

αφου περνω υ/α ολη την μερα απο φαι,μονο οταν θελω να συμπληρωσω θερμιδες προσθετω κ  μετα την προπονηση.
αλλιως δεν βρισκω πολυ νοημα..κ ειδικα για μετα την προπονηση,με το γευμα παντα εχω οπως λες ρυζι/μακαρονια/πατατα/ακομα κ ψωμι,οποτε προτιμω να φαω οτι φαω απο υ/α παρα να τον παρω σαν σκονη...αλλιως αν το εκανα αυτο,μετα θα επρεπε να τον βγαλω απο το γευμα..
κ δεν ειμαστε για να τρωμε μονο σαλατες με κοτοπουλα.. :01. Razz: 

σε περιπωση που δεν εισαι χαμηλα σε ποσοστα λιπους,φοβος για καταβολισμο δεν υπαρχει εκει,εκτος αν αρχισουμε να καταλυουμε την βιοχημεια κ τις οδους που λειτουργει το σωμα οσον αφορα το που βρισκει την ενεργεια κ πως....οποτε,τα αμινο/πρωτεινη(αναλογα τι βολευει το καθενα) σκετα φτανουν μια χαρα εκει.

----------


## Gorillas

Κοίτα να δεις κάτι πρω(κ)τοκολα  :01. Razz: 
Ο αδερφός μου τρώει υδατάνθρακα άφοβα με τη σέσουλα, εγώ πάλι το προσέχω γιατί βάζω εύκολα. Τελείως αντίθετοι μεταβολισμοί!
Δηλαδή πηγές από υ/α παίρνω από βρώμη και shredders (πρωινο) ρύζι/πατάτα/γλυκοπατάτα και μεταπροπονητικά πρωτείνη με waxy 
αυτό κυρίως. Ψωμί το αποφεύγω όπως ο διαόλος το λιβάνι  :01. Mr. Green: 
Απλά επειδή το χρησιμοποιώ για πολύ καιρό αυτό το μοτίβο ίσως έχει έρθει ο καιρός να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι διαφορετικό να δω μήπως αλλάξει κάτι.
Έχω λίπος πάνω από 12% κάνω intervals και με βοηθάει πολύ στο κάψιμο λίπους πάντως οπότε είμαι οργανισμός που πρέπει να ιδρώσει για να φανεί ένας κοιλιακός

----------


## aqua_bill

πολυ ενδιαφερον άρθρο. Δηλαδη μερικα γραμμάρια αμεσως πριν το φαγητο θεωρητικά βοηθουν στην καλυτερη διασπαση και απορρόφηση της πρωτεινης από αυτό? Καταναλωνοντας bcaa σαν μεταπροπονητικο κερδιζες το χρονο που απαιτείται για τη διασπαση της πρωτεινης έχοντας μαλστα καλυτερο αναβολικο περιβάλλον? ενα πρωτόκολλο ημερας που περιλαμβανει προπονηση και μερας χωρις προπόνηση πως θα πήγαινε?

----------


## beefmeup

τις μερες χωρις προπονηση,δεν εχει κ πολυ νοημα εκτος αν εισαι σε υποθερμιδικη κ τα περνεις αναμεσα σε γευματα οπως εγραψα κ καπου παραπανω.
αλλιως οταν εισαι σε υπερ,εισαι γεματος απο θερμιδες/πρωτεινη αρα μονο στο μεταπροπονητικο θα δικαιολογουσα την χρηση τους..

----------


## aqua_bill

:03. Thumb up:  thank u beef

edit: αν κρινω απο το αμινογραμμα των περισσοτερων πρωτεινων 10γρ ειναι αρκετα στο μεταπροπονητικό σωστα?

----------


## Dragonbreath

Πάρα πολυ ενδιαφέρον αρθρο, αρκετα κατατοπιστικό! :03. Clap:

----------


## Rocknrolla

Ουσιαστικα ομως καποιος που γυμναζεται και κανει υποθερμιδικη διατροφη ( για να χασει λιπος) και τρωει μιση ωρα μετα την προπονηση κανονικο γευμα ( κρεατικο+ υ/κα) δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρει αμινοξεα σε συμπληρωμα σωστα?

----------


## beefmeup

οχι δεν υπαρχει..ειπαμε οτι τα αμινοξεα ειναι ενα εργαλειο..
πολλοι το εχουν κ το χρησιμοποιουν,αλλα λιγοι ξερουν πως κ γιατι.. :01. Wink: 

εκτος τωρα αν στην ερωτηση σου,περιλαβεις αναβολικα παραθυρα κλπ,οποτε εκει λογικα θα παρεις η πρωτεινη αμεσως μετα την προπονα η παλι κατι σε αμινο..
αν δεν σε ενδιαφερουν αυτα,εισα οκ κ με το φαι

----------


## Fataoulas

Αρθρο απαραιτητο. 9 στους 10 (βαζω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα) δε ξερουν τι ειναι τα αμινοξεα και ποια η χρηση/χρησιμοτητα τους

(Πριν διαβσω το αρθρο, προ-προπονητικα επαιρνα 2 χαπια, αμεσως μετα τη προπο χτυπαγα ακομα 4, ΣΥΝ ενα σκουπ πρωτεινης.... ακαλοε?  :01. Mr. Green:   )

Μπραβο ρε μπιφ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Feygatos...

Έγω σκέφτομαι να πάρω της Universal BCAA σε σκόνη, μόνο σε μέρες όπου κάνω βάρη και στο καπάκι αερόβια να πέρνω ενδιάμεσα.. Καλά δεν είναι? Απόσα έχω διαβάσει κάπου αλλού δεν μου χρειάζονται, άντε αργότερα στη γράμμωση ίσως τα πέρνω και μετα-προπονητικά αντί για πρωτείνη..

----------


## beefmeup

αν θελετε μονο μην κανετε ερωτησεις εδω μεσα,του στυλ "ποια αμινο να παρω"
ευχαριστω.
Feygatos...οποια bcaa κ να παρεις το ιδιο ειναι..κ μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις με ολους τους τροπους που λες.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## FoTiS3

> γοριλα εγω εδω κ 2 χρονια μετα την προπονηση περνω μονο bcaa με εξτρα λευκινη,κ μετα απο μιση ωρα τρωω..
> εχω κανει κ γαμω τα κερδη αυτα τα χρονια,χωρις να θελω να πω οτι φταινε τα αμινο εκει,αλλα σιγουρα μονο πισω δεν με πηγαν.
> αν τρως μετα την προπονηση αμμεσα,σε βοηθουν(εμενα τουλαχιστον) γιατι η πρωτεινη με βαρενει κ μου κοβει την ορεξη..
> αν τωρα εχεις σκοπο να φας γευμα μια ωρα μετα+ καλυτερα παρε πρωτεινη..
> υ/α τρωω παντα μονο στο γευμα κ οχι στο σεηκ.


φίλε μου ποσα γραμμαρια BCAA παιρνεις μετα την προπονηση?

----------


## beefmeup

κατι λιγοτερο απο 15γρ..

----------


## kazabubu

Καλησπέρα και μπραβο στον beef καταλπηκτικο άρθρο.
Εγω έχω κανει το πείραμα με bcaa μετα την προπονηση και πραγματικα δεν καταλαβα διαφορα από οτι με την πρωτεινη παρα μονο στο κατα πολύ ελαφρυτερο στομαχι μου το οποιο μου επετρεπε μετα απο 30 περιπου λεπτα να φαω.
Περιμένω απο βοτανο το eaa stack 2 κουτια γευση καρπουζακι απο universal το οποιο θα δουλεψω αντι της πρωτεινης(απο συμπληρωμα εννοω).
Γενικα πλέον μετα και απο χρηση υγρων αμινοξέων για 2 περιπου μηνες, οπου εμεινα ευχαριστημενος (και ναι ξερω οτι ειναι χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας απο ζελατινη) λεω να το γυρισω εντελώς στα αμινοξεα αφου μπορω να καλυπτω το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ημερησιας πρωτεινης απο το φαγητο.
Θα πειραματιστω αρκετα με τα αμινο και θα κρατησω μαζι με αυτα για περιπου 4 μηνες συνεχομενα και το creacore muscletech το οποιο ηδη πινω μετα την προπονηση με αμινοξεα και σε μερικές μερες θα γραψω review στο αντιστοιχο θεμα.

----------


## Ultra_b

> Έχω διαβάσει να λένε τα εξής:
> 1) Τα αμινοξέα είναι άχριστα στον όγκο εφόσον παίρνεις την απαραίτητη πρωτείνη μέσα στην μέρα
> 2) Τα αμινοξέα είναι άχριστα και στη γράμμωση εφόσον παίρνεις την απαραίτητη πρωτείνη μέσα στην μέρα αλλά δεν κάνει κακό να τα πάρεις.
> 3) Μόνο η λευκίνη είναι χρήσιμη και τα άλλα είναι απλά για μάρκετινκ οπότε καλύτερα να την παίρνουμε σκέτη bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> Τι λέτε για όλα αυτά?


Συμφωνω απολυτα.... Μερικοι νομιζουν οτι θα καταλαβολησουν αν δεν φανε σε 3 ωρες και περνουν αμινοξεα... Και αν δεις τις διατροφες τους ειναι ενα ΧΑΛΙ.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## crucified

Εγω αν δεν ημουν στενεμενος οικονομικα,θα επερνα bcaa για πριν την προπονηση και ενδιαμεσα.

Ο λογος; διαβαζοντας μια ερευνα ειδα πως ο οργανισμος θα καψει μαζι με υ/α,λιπαρα και αμινοξεα (απο μυες μεσο της γλυκονεογενεσης αν δεν επαρκει της διατροφης) που καταλαβενετε τι αντικτυπο εχει αυτο,ετσι; Συνηθως τινει να καιει πιο γρηγορα τα bcaa και σε μεγαλυτερο ρυθμο απο τους υ/α και τα λιπαρα.

ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ της υποθεσης ειναι πως οταν εμεις δινουμε στον οργανισμο μας ενα γεμισμα με bcaa πριν την προπονηση,ο οργανισμος βλεπει τα επιπεδα των bcaa στο αιμα ανεβασμενα και ετσι αποφασιζει να καψει μονο υ/α και λιπαρα (γιαυτο λενε πως τα bcaa βοηθανε και στην απωλεια λιπους) .Με λιγα λογια ειναι σαν να "ξεγελαμε" τον οργανισμο μας κερδιζοντας ενα ωραιο αναβολικο-λιποδιαλυτικο παραθυρακι.

Τι εχεις να πεις beef για αυτο ; αξιζει η οχι τελικα; μηπως απλως ενα καλο γευμα πριν την προπονηση ειναι οκ; Γιατι απο την αλλη ειδα πως αν τα αμινοξεα σου μεσα στην μερα ειναι σε υψηλα επιπεδα,δεν χρειαζεσαι τιποτα.

----------


## beefmeup

αυτο που λες για την γλυκονεογεννεση ειναι η διαδικασια που ακολουθει το σωμα,ισχυει.
αλλα ποτε ομως γινεται αυτο?
μηπως ειδες τους υπολοιπους παραγοντες της ερευνας που διαβασες?
γιατι το αποτελεσμα που λες μπορει να βγει σε μια ερευνα η ακομα κ στην πραγματικοτητα,αλλα ποτε ομως?
μονος σου απαντας στην ιδια σειρα κ στην τελευταια προταση του ποστ σου..οταν δεν υπαρχει επαρκεια αμινο/διατροφικη.
καθε σωμα εχει ενα αποθεμα-πισινα αμινοξεων,οπως εχει ενα αντιστοιχο υ/ων-ενεργειας/γλυκογονου.

οπως λοιπον κανουμε αεροβια μακρας διαρκειας/μετριας εντασης για να αναγκασουμε τον οργανισμο να καψει τα υπαρχοντα αποθεματα γλυκογονου ως ενα βαθμο,κ μετα το λιπος ως ενα αλλο βαθμο,ετσι μπορει να γινει κ με την πισινα αμινοξεων..μπορει δλδ να φτασει ο οργανισμος εκει περα για να αντλησει καυσιμο..
σε ενα ανθρωπο με ενα σχετικο ποσοστο λιπους κ διατροφικη επαρκεια αυτο ειναι σχεδον ανεφικτο υπο κ.σ.
γιατι για να φτασουμε στην πισινα αμινοξεων,πρεπει να υπερπηδησουμε τους 2 αλλους παραγοντες που ανεφερα..στον δυτικο κοσμο δεν εχει πεθανει απο ασιτια κανεις ανθρωπος που ασχολειται με το bodybuilding.
αρα αποκλειουμε τον παραγοντα διατροφη..
απο την αλλη μπαινωβγαινω χρονια σε γυμναστηρια κ ελλαχιστους εχω δει κατω απο 10% λιπους επι μονιμου βασεως..ενα σχετικο μεσο ειναι απο 12% κ πανω..
αρα αποκλειουμε κ τον δευτερο παραγοντα,γιατι το λιπος μαζι με το γλυκογονο ειναι πρωτες πηγες ενεργειας για το σωμα..

που σημαινει οτι για να καψουμε αμιξοξεα/μυς πρεπει μαλλον να αναγκασουμε εμεις το σωμα εσκεμμενα η απο "ασχετοσυνη" οσον αφορα την προπονηση που κανουμε η την διατροφη.

ενα καλο γευμα πριν κ πρωτεινικη επαρκεια μεσα στην μερα ειναι αρκετα για να αποφυγουμε καταστασεις καταβολισμου.
αν τωρα καποιος θεωρει οτι δεν ξερει πως να τρωει η φοβαται οτι κανει λαθος προπονησεις,μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει αμινοξεα για να ειναι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα καταβολισει.

----------


## crucified

Κατατοπιστηκοτατος.Με συμπληρωσες.  :01. Wink:

----------


## jimaras22

> Συμφωνω απολυτα.... Μερικοι νομιζουν οτι θα καταλαβολησουν αν δεν φανε σε 3 ωρες και περνουν αμινοξεα... Και αν δεις τις διατροφες τους ειναι ενα ΧΑΛΙ.


αυτο ειναι το σωστο κ αυτο π λεει ο λεφτις πιο πανω
δεν χρειαζοντε αμινοξεα αν τρωτε την πρωτεινη σας  :01. Smile: 
τσαμπα λεφτα

----------


## Fylpa17

o ben pakulski σε ενα video του αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν σε ενα που απαντουσε με ναι η οχι 97 ερωτησεις απο funs στο youtube ειχε πει οτι ποτε δεν παει γυμναστηριο χωρις να εχει παρει τα bcaa του για intra! επισεις σε αλλο βιντεο για μεταπροπονιτηκο προτινη εναν συνδιασμο αμινοξεων χωριστα και οχι απλα ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη (που βεβαια παρεχει τα αμινοξεα αναλογος παντα...δεν ξερω γιατι το κανει ετσι). οποτε για λιγο πριν μεσα και μετα συνολο 12-15γρ γιατι οχι χανει καποιος τπτ αν το κανει? εκτος απο λεφτα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

τα αμινοξεα κ ειδικα τα bcaa ειναι καλα σαν εργαλεια,αρκει να ξερεις πως να τα δουλευεις κ το βασικο ,να σου χρειαζονται.
με μια καλη ποσοστητα πρωτεινης ο περισοτερος κοσμος ειναι καλυμενος απο bcaa κ κυριως λευκινη,οποτε δεν υπαρει λογος για επιπλεον αμινο.
τωρα ο συγκεκριμενος που το λες,μαλλον το κανει απο επιλογη , οπως κ εγω αρκετα χρονια τωρα να περνω αμινο αντι για πρωτεινη μετα απο τις προπονησεις  σε διαφορα μιξ γκριλ που κανω..

αν εχεις πρωτεινικη επαρκεια μεχρι την ωρα του γυμναστηριου,σου ειναι περιττα τα ιντρα..εγω αν καμια φορα ομως δεν εχω προλαβει να φαω οπως θελω μεχρι εκεινη την ωρα χρησιμοποιω ενα συμπληρωμα αμινο για ιντρα..
περισοτερο οχι γιατι φοβαμαι μην καταβολισω εκεινη την ωρα,αλλα για να συμπληρωσω μεσα στην μερα τις ποσοτητες που θα ηθελα απο αμινο/πρωτεινη γενικοτερα εφ οσον δεν μου βγαινει να το κανω απο αλλο γευμα.

----------


## Fylpa17

σωστη αποψη  :01. Smile: 

Στάλθηκε από το BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## raiden

Σαφως και πρεπει να ειμαστε ενημερωμενοι πριν παμε να αγορασουμε το οτιδηποτε , ειτε προκειται για συμπληρωμα ειτε προκειται για τηλεοραση η κινητο . Αν πας να αγορασεις κατι χωρις να εχεις ιδεα απο το αντικειμενο ακους τον ειδικο και δεν εχεις ιδία πειρα οποτε αν μη τι αλλο οφειλεις να ακουσεις τι εχει να σου πει . Αν γνωριζεις περιπου τι γινεται κανεις διαλογο και εχεις δικαιωμα να φερεις τις αντιρρησεις σου .Μου εχει τυχει να μπω σε καταστημα και να γινεται πανικος , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο πωλητης να μου βγαλει διατροφικο πλανο και να μου κανει φροντιστηριο για τα συμπληρωματα .Απο την αλλη οταν μιλαμε για ενα συμπληρωμα οπως τα bcaa που κολλανε σε οποιονδηποτε στοχο και οποιαδηποτε φαση και αν εισαι δεν θεωρω οτι ο κακος πωλητης πηγε να σε κοροιδεψει και να σου πασαρει τα bcaa που ειναι αχρηστα .Μα αχρηστα τα bcaa ???

----------


## LEGPRESS

θα συμφωνησω με τον raiden oτι τα bcaa ειναι σημαντικοτατα και χωρανε και σε ογκο και σε γραμμωση...προσωπικα το θεωρω απο τα σημαντικοτερα συμπληρωματα που μπορει να βαλει καποιος...δοκιμασε bcaa πριν το πρωινο και την προπονηση και αναμεσα στα γευματα και νομιζω σε ο,τι φαση και να εισαι τα οφελη θα ειναι πολλαπλα...

----------


## beefmeup

μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει ποιο ακριβως εινα το οφελος που υπαρχει απο ενα συμπληρωμα bcaa σε μια περιοδο υπερθερμιδικης διατροφης με πρωτεινικη επαρκεια απο φαγητο αλλα κ συνδιαστικα απο συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης σε σκονη?

δλδ τρωω καθε 3-4 ωρες ενα γευμα με πρωτεινη καθως κ πριν κ μετα το γυμναστηριο..τα bcaa που θα παρω στο ενδιαμεσο τι θα μου κανουν περισοτερο μιας κ η whey μπορει να δωσει αυξημενη ροη bcaa-λευκινης  στο αιμα για περιπου 3 ωρες μεχρι να αρχισει να φθινει η ροη τους?
κ δεδομενο οτι ειμαι υπερθερμιδικα ,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δεν καταβολιζω.

----------


## SOLID

Προφανως λογος δεν υπαρχει.Αντε να πεις τα περνεις μετα απο προπονηση...που και παλι αν εχεις κανει καλο γευμα προπροπονησης η εχεις πιει ροφημα απο πρωτεινη μαζι με λιγο συνθετο υδατανθρακα ακομα και μετα την προπονηση θα παιζουν αμινος ακομα μεσα.

Για υπερθερμιδικη ουτε λογος καν.Εδω παιζει ουτε απλα συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης να μην χρειαζεται.

----------


## beefmeup

> Εδω παιζει ουτε απλα συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης να μην χρειαζεται.


το παρατραβηξες :01. Razz: 

αλλα οκ,κατι τετοιο με το υπολοιπο ποστ σου θελω να πω κ εγω προς απαντηση στα 2 πιο πισω ποστ..εκει πηγαινε κ η ερωτηση μου βασικα :08. Turtle:

----------


## SOLID

Ναι ειχε μια δοση υπερβολης επιτηδες καθαρα για να δωθει εμφαση. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Προσωπικα ειτε υπερ ειτε υπο(αν και ποτε δεν εχω μετρησει θερμιδες :01. ROFL: ) μαρεσει να χω και πριν κ μετα ειτε πρωτεινη,ειτε αμινο κτλ για λογους igf-1,mTOR,σταθερα επιπεδα τεστο κτλ κτλ

----------


## raiden

Αν και τα παραδειγματα μιας τοσο πληρους και αυστηρης διατροφης οπως η περιγραφομενη , ειναι σπανια και παραπεμπουν σε επιπεδα πρωταθλητισμου απλα θα αναφερθω στην λευκινη μονο ,που θεωρω οτι ειναι και η πιο σημαντικη απο τα υπολοιπα τρια .Πιστευω λοιπον πως η προσληψη της ειτε μεσω bcaa ειτε σκετης , προαγει την μυικη συνθεση περισσοτερο απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο αμινοξυ και επιβαλεται η συμπληρωματικη χορηγηση της . Η ιδανικη χρονικη στιγμη ληψης της οπως αυτη προκυπτει απο μαρτυριες επαγγελματιων αθλητων που ειχα την τυχη να συνομιλησω καθως και μεμονομενων ερευνων ειναι πριν , μετα την προπονηση , τρεις ωρες μετα και με το πρωινο ξυπνημα . Απο εκει και περα ο καθενας κρινει και αποφασιζει αφου δοκιμασει . Τελειωνοντας να πω προσωπικα οτι δεν εχω φτασει ποτε σε τετοια επιπεδα αυστηρης διατροφης γιατι δεν παω για πρωταθλητισμο αλλα τα bcaa δεν λειπουν ποτε απο το καθημερινο μενου .

----------


## SOLID

> Προσωπικα ειτε υπερ ειτε υπο(αν και ποτε δεν εχω μετρησει θερμιδες) μαρεσει να χω και πριν κ μετα ειτε πρωτεινη,ειτε αμινο κτλ για λογους igf-1,mTOR,σταθερα επιπεδα τεστο κτλ κτλ


Μωρε μια χαρα ειναι μετα την προπονηση οκ (ειδικα σε υπο) εκει τα χωνεις και ενδοιαμεσα αμα λαχει,απλα αν τα πιεις μετα την προπονηση αμινος μονο θα πρεπει να φας πολυ πιο γρηγορα σε σχεση με το αν επινες μια πρωτεινη,και ειδικα μπλεντ.

----------


## kos7

Μια ερωτηση. Ακολουθω υποθερμιδικη διατροφη με 23% λιπος. Λαμβανω κτεατινη 5γτ πριν κ μετα τη προπ. Whey μετα απο προπ οπου 45 λεπτα μετα υπαρχεο γευμα με υδατ κ πρωτεινη. Bcaa πριν απο αεροβιες και κατα τη διαρκεια στα βαρη. Μπορειτε ν μ πειτε αν αυτος ο χρονισμος ειναι σωστος;?

----------


## beefmeup

αν καταφερεις να γραψεις μια προταση σωστα ολοκληρωμενη για να καταλαβουμε κ εμεις, μπορει κ να παρεις απαντηση..

----------


## kos7

Ωραια λοιπον, ειμαι 96κιλα με 23% λιπος. Ακολουθω υποθερμιδικη διατροφη στις 2600 θερμιδες, λαμβανω whey, κρεατινη και bcaa με τον εξης τροπο. Bcaa μεσα στη προπ και πριν αεροβιων, κρεατινη 5γρ πριν κ μετα απο προπ και πρωτεινη μετα απο την προπ. Θα ηθελα να μαθω αν αυτος ο χρονισμος ειναι ορθος. Επισης ειχα ρωτησει πως θα μπορουσα να εβαζα και β-αλανινη, σε ποιο χρονικο σημειο;

----------


## beefmeup

κρεατινη κ με 5γρ εισαι καλυμενος..
β-αλανινη οπως γραφει κ το αρθρο που σου εδωσα να διαβασεις, κ μου ειπες οτι διαβασες, 3.2γρ την μερα σπασμενα σε 2-3 δοσεις..εγω προσωπικα τα σπαω σε 2..οποτε θες, δεν εχει καποιο χρονισμο, αν κ την μια δοση μπορεις κ πριν την προπονηση..αρκετοι βλεπουν διαφορα στην προπονηση τους ετσι..

τα αμινοξεα πριν την αεροβια σου ειναι αχρηστα με τοσο λιπος που εχεις..το ιδιο ισχυει κ μεσα στα βαρη..αν πεσεις αρκετα παρακατω σε λιπος, τοτε εξεταζεις το ενδεχομενο να βαλεις κ αμινο...
αυτο παντα με την προυποθεση οτι εισαι καλυμενος απο τις αναγκες σου σε πρωτεινη μεσα στην μερα..

----------


## kos7

ειμαι στις 2600 8ερμιδες με 40 40 20 χωρισμετα υδατ/πρωτ/λιπαρα, οποτε πιστευω ειμαι καλλυμενος, οποτε να εβγαζα τα bcaa προς το παρον με καλυπτει η whey και να εβαζα β-αλανινη 3.2γρ δν εχει σχεση με το βαρος;;;

----------


## beefmeup

οχι δεν εχει, αυτη η δοση ειναι αρκετη.
το θεμα αυτο εχει να κανει με αμινοξεα ομως.

----------


## kos7

Οποτε να δοκιμασω με την αλανινη και να κρατησω τα λεφτα προς το παρον για τα bcaa να μν τα βαλλω ακομα λες; ΠΧ 1.5γρ με το πρωινο και 1.5 με το pre θα ηταν κομπλε; Μπορω να τν βαλω στο ιδιο shake με τν κρεατινη

----------


## beefmeup

ποσες φορες πρεπει να το γραψω για να το καταλαβεις?
κ μην ξαναποσταρεις σε αυτο το θεμα για να ρωτησεις για την β-αλανινη.

----------


## FatCap

Εαν θελεις βαλτην στο θεμα   :01. Razz:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## FatCap

Μπραβο για το αθρο  :03. Thumb up: 
 Θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι, λες οτι:
"_Το μαγειρεμα επισης μπορει να επηρεασει τα αμινοξεα..Ορισμενα ειναι λιγοτερο η περισοτερο ευαισθητα στην θερμοτητα,οποτε το μαγειρεμα μπορει να προκαλεσει αποσυνθεση τους_."

Μπορει να μην στεκει αυτο που θα ρωτησω  :01. Mr. Green:  Οταν λες αποσυνθεση εννοεις την μετουσιωση των πρωτεινων..; Εχει καμια σχεση η ευαισθησια των αμινοξεων στην θερμοτητα με την γρηγοροτερη απορροφηση των αμινοξεων απο τον οργανισμο; Δηλαδη θα μπορεσουν τα αμινοξεα να απορροφηθουν πιο γρηγορα απο τον οργανισμο οταν φαμε το αυγο βρασμενο απο οτι αβραστο;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Marios120

Ασχολουμε περιπου χρονο με το σωματικη διαπλαση και δεν ξερω εαν πρεπει; εαν μπορω να παρω κ τι να παρω ωστε να βοηθησω το σωμα μου στις αναγκες που μπορει να εχει.απλα ψιλοφοβαμαι μην διμιουργησω κατι στον ευατο μου χωρις να θελω...Συγνωμη εαν σας κουρασα ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινεται

----------

